# Rapido Drop down bed weight limit



## Suz72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me.
We are considering buying a Rapido 9066 Motorhome. The salesman was very friendly but didn't fill us with confidence when answering our many questions...one of which was the weight limit on the drop down bed, which is obviously essential if we buy it as we'd like to sleep in it  
My husband and I are not massively overweight, although we're definitely not skinny either and the limit that he told us (23 stone) had us blushing that we're just over that. Have we been told correctly and therefore need to consider a new motorhome without a drop down bed, or was the salesman fed up of going off to find answers and just made up the wight limit???


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Crikey    

Eleven and a half stone each, that certainly isnt a huge amount is it??

Rules that model out for me.   

I did have a HYMER ( :wink: ) and never gave a thought to whether there was a weight limit (advisory or otherwise) for the occupants. As both SWMBO and I (and the Hymer) are all still in existance perhaps they dont have alimit ???


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Blimey - you've got me to panic! We're the wrong side of 25stone  between us so I've just ran out to check our 2002 Rapido 925.

No information anywhere in the handbook!

All I can say is it has served us well enough for 4 years. Perhaps that was 23stone each?

I'll reprt back if we ever make the roof collapse - Gordon.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Dont worry about the weight ours is very sturdy and would not have thought it a problem.
Chris


----------

